# Wie HTTP GET/POST Anfrage versenden?



## blackdrake (21. Dez 2008)

Hallo.

Ich studiere seit diesem Semester Java. Da ich nun mit den grundlegenden Sprachelementen einigermaßen anvertraut bin, möchte ich ein einfaches privates Delphi-Programm, das GET/POST Abfragen an einen Server sendet, in Java portieren, um es OS-Unabhängig zu machen.

Ich habe 3 Tage lang recherchiert und alles mögliche ausprobiert. Ich bekomme aber einfach das Package "org.apache.http.client.*" nicht deklartiert, das angeblich das Symbol PostMethod() enthalten soll.

Könnt ihr mir bitte ein kurzes Codetutorial geben, damit ich mit GET und POST arbeiten kann? (Anmerkung: Ich weiß, wie man mit GET und POST Umgeht, nur weiß ich nicht, was ich in Java und Eclipse machen muss)

Was muss beim Endanwender beachtet werden? Muss ich extern eingebundene "import" Packages an den Endanwender weitergeben?

Folgenden Code habe ich irgendwo gefunden:


```
package test;

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpException;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.MultipartPostMethod;

import org.apache.http.client.*;

public class Test {
	
 
	public static void main (String[] args ) {
    PostMethod post = new PostMethod("http://www.meinserver.de/func/setup/getlog");
    NameValuePair[] data = {
            new NameValuePair("startdate", "2008-09-11 00:00:00"),
            new NameValuePair("enddate", "2008-09-12 00:00:00"),
            new NameValuePair("dummy", "1221121089"),
            new NameValuePair("action", "Search")
    };
}

}
```

Alle Import-Symbole sowie PostMethod() sind aber nicht verfügbar.

Ich habe versucht (mit Erfolg) folgende Packages einzubinden:

- commons-codec-1.3.jar (wird angezeigt in src->test-> ... installiert?)
- httpcore-4.0-beta3.jar (wird angezeigt in "Referenced Libaries")
- httpcore-nio-4.0-beta3.rar (wird angezeigt in "Referenced Libaries")


----------



## foobar (21. Dez 2008)

Hier gibts ein simples Tutorial: http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/tutorial.html



> Muss ich extern eingebundene "import" Packages an den Endanwender weitergeben?


Du mußt dafür sorgem, daß nach dem Deployment alle externen Libs auch mit exportiert werden, damit die benötigten Klasse geladen werden können.


----------



## blackdrake (21. Dez 2008)

Das hilft mir leider gar nichts.

Genau an der Stelle, bei der das Tutorial nur sagt, dass man es tun soll, hakt es:



> The first thing you need to do is get a copy of HttpClient and its dependencies. This tutorial was written for HttpClient 3.0. You will also need JDK 1.3 or above.
> 
> Once you've downloaded HttpClient and dependencies you will need to put them on your classpath. There is also an optional dependency on JSSE which is required for HTTPS connections; this is not required for this tutorial.



Da das mein erstes Mal ist, bei dem ich eine Library brauche, weiß ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, was ich in Java und/oder Eclipse machen soll.

Wie bekomme ich diese Libraries in meinen Classpath? Ich habe einige, auch die Dependence-Packages eingebunden, doch manche lassen sich nicht aufklappen. Manche sind importiert, manche in referenced libraries. Und die Symbole HttpClient und PostMethod sind unbekannt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich in Eclipse genau machen muss, damit ich alles korrekt einbinde.

Und wenn es mal funktionieren sollte, weiß ich mit dem Deployment auch nicht weiter. Soll ich etwa die ganze JUnit, alle Dependences und alle Apache-Core-Packages an den Endbenutzer weitergeben? Dann habe ich ja ein 50 MB package.


----------



## foobar (21. Dez 2008)

> Und wenn es mal funktionieren sollte, weiß ich mit dem Deployment auch nicht weiter. Soll ich etwa die ganze JUnit, alle Dependences und alle Apache-Core-Packages an den Endbenutzer weitergeben? Dann habe ich ja ein 50 MB package.


Nein, du mußt nur die apache-commons-* jars mit ausliefern, also all das was nicht Teil des JDKs ist und von deiner Application benötigt wird.



> Da das mein erstes Mal ist, bei dem ich eine Library brauche, weiß ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, was ich in Java und/oder Eclipse machen soll.


In Eclipse Rechtsklick auf das Projekt => Properties => Java Build Path => Libraries => Add Jars oder Add External Jars wenn die Libs nicht Teil des Projekts sind.

Danach sind die Libs Teil des Classpaths und die kannst alle Pakete importieren.


----------



## blackdrake (21. Dez 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe nun alle JAR, die ich heruntergeladen habe, eingefügt. Es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

Ich habe ein Screenshot angehängt.
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2781/eclipseproblemiu6.jpg

Was ist falsch?

Also wenn in Java alle Drittanbietermodule so kompliziert zu installieren sind, wird es eine grausame Entwicklung. 
 

Wenn es dann mal funktioniert. Wie wird das Ausliefern genau gemacht? Einfach als JAR ausliefern und alle importierte Funktionen werden mitausgeliefert? Ist das JAR mit meinem Programm dann NUR noch VM-Abhängig?


----------



## foobar (21. Dez 2008)

Also das Tutorial beschreibt HttpClient 3, dann solltest du auch die 3er jars runter laden: http://apache.mirroring.de/httpcomponents/commons-httpclient/binary/commons-httpclient-3.1.tar.gz
und die passenden Dependencies: http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/dependencies.html

Die Sourcejars und Junit brauchst du im Moment nicht. Danach machste dir in deinem Projekt einen lib Ordner und kopierst alle benötigten Jars in den Ordner.
Der Classpath muß dann wie oben beschrieben erweitert werden.

Exportieren kannste entweder mit ant, einem Exportwizard oder dem Fatjar-Plugin. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion dazu.


----------



## blackdrake (21. Dez 2008)

Hallo.

Vielen Dank, das war das fehlende Package. Die Sourcen und JUnit habe ich mal weggelassen. Diese dienen ja scheinbar nur zur Dokumentation und zum Debugging.

Nun habe ich folgenden Code:


```
package test;

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.*;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.*;

public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		PostMethod post = new PostMethod(
				"http://www.meinserver.de/func/setup/getlog");
		NameValuePair[] data = {
				new NameValuePair("startdate", "2008-09-11 00:00:00"),
				new NameValuePair("enddate", "2008-09-12 00:00:00"),
				new NameValuePair("dummy", "1221121089"),
				new NameValuePair("action", "Search") };
		post.addParameters(data);
		
		// post.execute? möchte: abfrage senden, ergebnis als string erhalten sowie status code
	}

}
```

Wie führe ich jetzt aber die Abfrage aus? Ich suche vergeblich nach 1 Musterlösung für eine GET Abfrage und eine Musterlösung für eine POST Abfrage. Wenn ich das einmal habe, kann ich draus alles ableiten. Bei ApacheDoc sind zwar alle Klassen und Methoden aufgeführt, aber die Frage ist jetzt ja eine komplettlösung für eine ganze Abfrage, bei ich die exakten Befehle nicht kenne.

Gruß
blackdrake


----------



## Murray (22. Dez 2008)

Hier und hier wären ganz gute Startpunkte für eine entsprechende Suche.


----------

